# Anyone Familiar With Hapimag ?



## Beaglemom3

Through default, I became a member of Hapimag when the Edinburgh Residence was sold to them. Initially, I  got something in the mail about all the great resorts (and they are wonderful locations), but nothing else.

  I've been a bit too busy this last year to investigate about how their system works, but am ready now. Have sent them an email requesting info. They have something in London, Paris and Tuscany, so here's hoping............

  Anyone have any experience as a member or exchanger with them ?

  Thanking you in advance, I remain,
  Confused.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Beaglemom3 said:


> Through default, I became a member of Hapimag when the Edinburgh Residence was sold to them. Initially, I  got something in the mail about all the great resorts (and they are wonderful locations), but nothing else.
> 
> I've been a bit too busy this last year to investigate about how their system works, but am ready now. Have sent them an email requesting info. They have something in London, Paris and Tuscany, so here's hoping............
> 
> Anyone have any experience as a member or exchanger with them ?
> 
> Thanking you in advance, I remain,
> Confused.




Beags,

I thought you posted about Haipmag sometime during the past year and a Tug thread was generated about your query.  A Tug search should pull up
 the thread.

Accept My appologies if my memory is faulty.

Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Beags,
> 
> I thought you posted about Haipmag sometime during the past year and a Tug thread was generated about your query.  A Tug search should pull up
> the thread.
> 
> Accept My appologies if my memory is faulty.
> 
> Richard



  No apology as you're correct.

  I did a TUG search and found that TUGGERS gave some great responses on that thread, but I was hoping for some Hapimag member pointers on how to get my membership going or is it automatic with a takeover  and help with the point system workings and so forth (run on sentence here - it's late).
 Between trying to remember the Hyatt and Westin programs, I think I was hoping for a more in-depth explanation of Hapi's inner workings, but I can wait for my membership package (if it ever comes).

  I am trying to help a TUGGER with Europe and time is of the essesnce.

 Maybe I should merge this thread with that one ?


----------



## Passepartout

If memory serves, Carolinian has brought up Hapimag from time to time. He may own there. I looked them up via Google and was intrigued, but info was sort of sketchy. No real nuts and bolts of how many points (iirc it's a variable value point system) it took to go anywhere.

Jim


----------



## Beaglemom3

Passepartout said:


> If memory serves, Carolinian has brought up Hapimag from time to time. He may own there. I looked them up via Google and was intrigued, but info was sort of sketchy. No real nuts and bolts of how many points (iirc it's a variable value point system) it took to go anywhere.
> 
> Jim



  That's what I got today when I went to their website. Couldn't even get the address of their London and Paris resorts. You need a member number and I still don't have mine as of yet. Sketchy is correct.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Beags,

Perhaps an email to Hapimag will get you your quickest reply.

http://www.hapimag.com/en/contact.htm

Good Luck.

Richard


----------



## Margariet

Beaglemom3 said:


> Through default, I became a member of Hapimag when the Edinburgh Residence was sold to them. Initially, I  got something in the mail about all the great resorts (and they are wonderful locations), but nothing else.
> 
> I've been a bit too busy this last year to investigate about how their system works, but am ready now. Have sent them an email requesting info. They have something in London, Paris and Tuscany, so here's hoping............
> 
> Anyone have any experience as a member or exchanger with them ?
> 
> Thanking you in advance, I remain,
> Confused.



We have been to several Hapimag resorts in the Netherlands, Italy, France, Spain, and NY, which they unfortunately sold years ago. We went there years ago because our family participated in the system. I'm not familiar with how the system works but what I know is that you have to make your reservations well in advance because the inventory is not that big as for instance RCI. That's why they have a 1 in 3 year rule for every resort. They have resorts mostly in Europe, only a few outside, but they have quite a few supplementary resorts from other TS companies which you can book through them, like in South-Africa or Egypt and one in Cedars, Florida. What I remember from the resorts is that you had to pay a substantial fee everytime for cleaning etc. Some resorts were nice and on nice locations but not every resort. In some resorts the units differ so much than you can have a vacation of a lifetime or end up in a awful dark unit, like in Tuscany. The company is Swiss and most of the visitors are German or speak German. So does most of the staff which can be a downturn when you think you are in Italy! So be prepared. But I guess that they speak English as well.


----------



## Beaglemom3

MULTIZ321 said:


> Beags,
> 
> Perhaps an email to Hapimag will get you your quickest reply.
> 
> http://www.hapimag.com/en/contact.htm
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Richard



  I've done that, twice.  That's why I posted here. There's a European phone number, but I don't feel like running up my phone bill on this one.


----------



## Margariet

Beaglemom3 said:


> I've done that, twice.  That's why I posted here. There's a European phone number, but I don't feel like running up my phone bill on this one.



I'm afraid it works faster / better in German.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Margariet, thank you for the info. My German is non-existent (my late Austrian Grandmother is spinning !).

Have gotten this twice in my on again, off again efforts to get my membership info: _ " Thank you very much for contacting us. We are delighted to confirm that we have received your message. We will be in contact shortly. "_  Not sure what "shortly" equates to.

Oh, the Edinburgh Residence responded, but without much information.



Thanks to all who offered _helpful_ information on this thread and the other one. I am grateful for any tidbits of new info.

 I was just trying to cut some corners by asking members who have had the lived experience with Hapimag who could offer help. This way, I can help a TUGGER with going to London & Edinburgh, that is all.


----------



## Margariet

Beaglemom3 said:


> Margariet, thank you for the info. My German is non-existent (my late Austrian Grandmother is spinning !).
> 
> Have gotten this twice in my on again, off again efforts to get my membership info: _ " Thank you very much for contacting us. We are delighted to confirm that we have received your message. We will be in contact shortly. "_  Not sure what "shortly" equates to.
> 
> Oh, the Edinburgh Residence responded, but without much information.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who offered _helpful_ information on this thread and the other one. I am grateful for any tidbits of new info.
> 
> I was just trying to cut some corners by asking members who have had the lived experience with Hapimag who could offer help. This way, I can help a TUGGER with going to London & Edinburgh, that is all.




I see. No, sorry, I haven't been to the Hapimag London or Edinburgh resorts.


----------



## Beaglemom3

Margariet said:


> I see. No, sorry, I haven't been to the Hapimag London or Edinburgh resorts.




Oh, no, you're fine. I meant that I was trying to learn how their system works and am _very appreciative _of your information. It was very, very helpful !


----------



## Carolinian

Most of my info on Hapimag was gleaned from two different Hapimag owners I had the chance to talk to on other exchanges through other exchange companies.  I also got a chance when I was in town to take a bit of a look around their resorts in Budapest, bang on Castle Hill, and Prague, on Wencelas Square.

Hapimag has some other resorts in the UK, and you might get some info there.  A Hapimag employee in the UK has posted a few times at www.timesharetalk.co.uk . You might locate him/her and send a PM.


----------



## Alec

*Hapimag information*

Dear all, I'm working for Hapimag in The Netherlands and am quite happy to provide you with more detailed information about how it all works, or with missing Member documentation. Just let me know what you need. Please note I'm off to Interlaken tomorrow - back on the 29th.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Alec,

Welcome to TUG!  

Thanks for your offer of help.


Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3

Alec said:


> Dear all, I'm working for Hapimag in The Netherlands and am quite happy to provide you with more detailed information about how it all works, or with missing Member documentation. Just let me know what you need. Please note I'm off to Interlaken tomorrow - back on the 29th.



  Thank you very, very much. Most kind of you and very appreciated by me and other Hapimag folks. Welcome to TUG. We appreciate any guidance and insight that you can share.

  I started this thread in hopes that an experienced Hapimag owner and/or member would respond, but having an actual Hapimag person is just the best !



  I received this from the Edinburgh Residence today in response to my recent query:

*"Hello Mrs XXX

I am well thank you and hope all is well with you too.   

Unfortunately Hapimag have not sent any further information on their resorts yet to owners’ since the letter you received at the end of last year. I believe they will not be contacting owners’ again until the end of this year. 

It is my understanding that owners’ will not be able to simply exchange their week with Hapimag each year. You would therefore require to join Hapimag to use their resorts and that would involve buying into it. "  Sorry therefore unable to give you any further news yet.*"

  So, I will wait unti hearing from you and/or Hapimag and understand that you're away for a bit.


----------



## Margariet

Beaglemom3 said:


> I received this from the Edinburgh Residence today in response to my recent query:
> 
> *"Hello Mrs XXX
> 
> I am well thank you and hope all is well with you too.
> 
> Unfortunately Hapimag have not sent any further information on their resorts yet to owners’ since the letter you received at the end of last year. I believe they will not be contacting owners’ again until the end of this year.
> 
> It is my understanding that owners’ will not be able to simply exchange their week with Hapimag each year. You would therefore require to join Hapimag to use their resorts and that would involve buying into it. "  Sorry therefore unable to give you any further news yet.*
> 
> So, I will wait unti hearing from you and/or Hapimag and understand that you're away for a bit.



I do hope you get better information from Hapimag because if you have to buy it's gonna be quite expensive. I understand the resort you own weeks/points in has been sold to Halpimag? Surely there must have been terms and conditions for the owners? I mean, who are you gonna pay your MF too now? To Hapimag I presume? Than one would expect you still can exchange your week?


----------



## Beaglemom3

Alec, Margariet, Carolinian & Passpartout,
  Thank you very, very, much for your assistance with Hapimag. This thread helped immensely and I heard back from them with clear, concise information.  This is the info that I was hoping for, something that gives the step-by-step breakdown instread of an overview . Wonderful.

  I will post the letter here and the points chart on a following post in hopes that it may benefit another Tugger who may be interested in Hapimag.
_* 
Dear Mrs. XXXX

thank you for your interest at Hapimag.

Hapimag Resorts are only for members. Here I send you the information how to become a member to use all our beautitful resorts without paying rent.

Hapimag is a very good way to invest money in Switzerland and to have the guarantee for holidays in 4-5 stars Holiday Resorts.

Hapimag is a company from Switzerland and exists since 47 years. At the moment we have about 140000 members all over the world.

We own 57 holiday resorts in Europe, 1 in Florida and 32 houseboats, located in France and Germany and we have rented some apartments in UK and Spain and cooperation partners in South Africa and UK. Since last year we have a cooperation with an exchange office, this gives our members the possibility to spend their holiday world wide.

To become a member, you invest your money in holiday shares. These shares are not handled on the stock exchange. With these shares you are an economic partner of all our holiday resorts.

For every share you receive 60 points every year and with these points you spend your holiday without paying rent.
The points, you are receiving each year are valid 5 years. You can also use your points 1 year in advance.

The annual fee is  CHF 327 ~ Euro 250,-- for each share. This fee will be used for the insurances of our houses and the renovations and gives you the guarantee to find allways your 4**** standard.

If you spend your holiday in one of our holiday resorts you pay a small charge for the cleaning, the blanket, the electricity. This charge is different in every resort, it depends on the country.
We have different sizes of the apartments, 1-room ( 2-3 persons), 2-room( 4- 5 persons) and 3-room ( 6-7 persons). And also 3 different categories - budget,comfort and premium. The category depends on, where your apt is situated. (in front with best view, or on the back side)

The points you need depend on the time, the size and the category.

You can bring everybody with you and you can also give your points to other people, that means you don´t have to come with them.

Attached you find a list of points (Punktetabelle), in this list you find all our own resorts and the points you need there in each week in 2011.
Attached you find also the prices for our sharepackages.


Our members have a payed holiday apartment forever!!!!!


Hapimag is NO TIMESHARING!!!!




If you need any help, if you have questions just contact me, I am glad to help you!



Best regards!*_


----------



## Beaglemom3

*Hapimag Package*

EXPLOMULTIPACKS

Explo Bronze        1 Share   + 560 Points
CHF 12.760

Explo Silver           2 Shares + 800 Points
CHF 21.070

Explo Silver Plus   3 Shares + 860 Points
CHF 27.570

Explo Gold            5 Shares + 980 Points
CHF 39.770

Explo Gold Plus    6 Shares + 980 Points
CHF 45.470

Explo Platin           8 Shares + 980 Points
CHF 56.870

Explo Platin Plus 10 Shares + 980 Points
CHF 68.270

For all products we offer our financing program with 30% down payment and monthly payments.
For payment within 30 days we give 3% discount.


----------



## Beaglemom3

I cannot copy & paste the chart so that it makes any sense here, but this is a good explanation here:

http://www.hapimag.com/en/help-8203.htm


----------



## Loes

Beaglemom3 said:


> If you spend your holiday in one of our holiday resorts you pay a small charge for the cleaning, the blanket, the electricity. This charge is different in every resort, it depends on the country.
> [/COLOR][/B][/I]



Hi,

I am a Hapimag member since 1994 and have visited many resorts. I do like Hapimag because of the good locations, especially in many European cities. But it is not a cheap system. The charges you have to pay at the resorts as mentioned above are not exactly small in my opinion. For instance, at the Edinburgh residence you pay an additional charge of GBP 492 for a 2p suite for one week + points, 80 for november this year. The Edinburgh residence is one of the most expensive resorts. There are cheaper resorts, but the fee for a week in a studio is still at least around 200 euros for one week. Bigger units have higher charges.

Loes


----------



## Robin Nicholson Hapimag

*Hapimag Edinburgh*

Dear Beaglemom,

I have been alterted to your query by my colleague Alec van Lawick and I am happy to provide an update regarding Hapimag's purchase of The Edinburgh Residence.

Following our purchase of The Edinburgh Residence last November we sent detailed information to all Edinburgh Residence Owners. This provided background information regarding Hapimag and information regarding our purchase of the property. I trust that you received this.

It is important to note that our ownership of The Edinburgh Residence has no effect upon your timeshare ownership, you will continue to be a member of the Edinburgh Time Owners Association (ETOA) and will continue to pay your your annual maintenance fees to ETOA (not to Hapimag as mistakenly stated by another user).

As stated in our November letter, our focus has been on maintaining the existing high service levels whilst we intergrate The Edinburgh Residence into the Hapimag Group. During the first months our ownership we have been working behind the scenes to disengage from being part of the Townhouse Company and have intergrated The Edinburgh Residence into the Hapimag business processes. Additionally we have focused upon assessing and undertaking a number of repairs, renewals and improvements which are required to maintain both the fabric of the property and also to replace some of the operating equipment. 

Once we feel comfortable that we are both managing the basics correctly and progressing with our programme of investments in the property we will, as promised, turn our attention to introducing the Edinburgh Time Owners to Hapimag and will communicate how we propose to enable either an extension to your Edinburgh ownership or offer the purchase of a Hapimag Membership. I hope to be able to achieve this next communication during the course of 2011.

In the meantime should you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact myself, via email: robin.nicholson@hapimag.com

Robin Nicholson 
Head of Business Development 

Hapimag AG 
Executive Board 
Neuhofstrasse 8 
CH-6349 Baar


----------

